# Fall Century



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone riding The Smoky Mountain Wheelmen Bicycle Club fall century this Saturday?
http://www.smwbike.org/fall-century.html


----------



## GapRider (Oct 7, 2009)

My son and I rode the 100k route. It was awesome. Great weather and great support. May try the 100mi next year if the fitness is there in Oct and the weather is just as good.


----------

